# Grappling Dummy Alteration question...



## Kababayan (Dec 6, 2017)

I just bought a Title MMA 100 lb Legged Grappling Dummy.  I thought I'd use it for throwing around but the thing is freakin' heavy (it's dead weight).  I'm at the point in my life where I don't want to get stronger just to be able to throw the bag around so I want to take some of the stuffing out of it to lighten it up. There isn't a zipper, which means that I would have to cut it open.  I got such a good deal for it (Black Friday special) that paying for the return shipping to exchange it would be almost half of the cost of the dummy. My thought is to cut it open a little, pull some of the weight out, and duct tape it back up. Has anyone had any experience doing something like this?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 6, 2017)

100 lb throwing dummy is too heavy. 80 lb will be all you will need. I won't suggest to open and take some filling out. It's better to get another one. You can always use it for striking dummy.


----------



## Kababayan (Dec 6, 2017)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> 100 lb throwing dummy is too heavy. 80 lb will be all you will need. I won't suggest to open and take some filling out. It's better to get another one. You can always use it for striking dummy.


 I think you're right.  The issue is that I already have two other striking bags.  I may just take the loss and ship it back.  I currently have it up for sale for the cost that I paid for it ($250...normally $400 with shipping) but I doubt it will sell quickly because it is such a specialty item.  Thanks again.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Dec 6, 2017)

i wouldnt go with the duct tape. you might find a local person who does heavy bag repairs (leather stitching) and ask their opinion on doing the job for you.


----------



## Kababayan (Dec 6, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> i wouldnt go with the duct tape. you might find a local person who does heavy bag repairs (leather stitching) and ask their opinion on doing the job for you.



Great idea.  I'll check on that.


----------

